# Horse Slaughter Poem



## Phantomstallion

Hi!!!!

Please express your opinion:

_He fights for his head_
_He kicks with his legs_
_He rears_
_He bucks_

_Then the killer enters_
_It points the gun to his head_
_It raises the gun_
_It squints_

_He stops and feels the tension_
_He stares down the barrel and feels forlorn_
_He squeals_
_Yet he still is tied_

_BANG!!!_
_Then thud_
_Blood drips, wind blows_
_At last he is free._

Phantomstallion


----------



## SorrelHorse

Well I don't think that poem is exactly accurate.

The slaugther process is a bit more gruesome than just having a gun pointed at their head.

Other than that, I really do like the writing itself.


----------



## Phantomstallion

I know it's just that I didn't have the heart to put the other stuff in a poem. And Thank you.

Oh and I've thought of a title:

Born to Run, So End the Slaughter


----------



## Marlea Warlea

END THE SLAUGHTER ENDN THE PAIN

here is mine:

$50 mare

an old farmer i once met
made a choice he would soon regret
he had an old mare that was skin and bone
he took her to market to find her a nice home
a young man came and said how do you do? I would like to buy this mare from you
the farmer replied how much for? 
$50, and not a cent more
So off went the mare to what she thaught was to chew on some hay,
but her guess.... was a mile away
She got out of the truck and saw a small shead
many horses were around they were soon to be...
a horse went in and shut was the door, BANG, a neigh of fright
was that horse alright?
A strong man came up to the mare and she gave out a little cry
"i do not want to die"


----------



## fuadteagan

Abused Horse

I graze my land and sit close to my mom
She neighs to me
I play around with the foals
Oh what it is like to be free 
Man yelling a screaming herd us up
We get taken to a bad place
My mom is calm
I neigh staying close to her side
I get forced into a tight place
I see a horses ribs sticking out of his stomach
The man yells at me
He takes my mom and i never see her again
The man takes me and its my time to leave the earth
Bye everyone 
Bye earth
I love you


----------



## kevinshorses

I hope that you will all mature into thinking adults and learn about the slaughter process and how animals view things. 

Horses don't know whats going on and while they may feel a little fear it is no different than the first time they loaded in a trailer or the first time they were ridden. 

I'm glad to see that you all are taking an interest in what's going on around you but your take on it is not accurate. I felt the same way about horse slaughter when I was young but then reality set in.


----------

